# Anybody tried the walmart Goldgym green bands?



## matt1019

I purchased a 6' piece of Goldgym exercise band from walmart the other day. It comes in all different resistance. Green is the strongest. I tried it and seems to be ok. Just wondered what others thought compared to the gold?


----------



## Urban Fisher

This is new to me. I didn't know they sold such a thing. Have you compared it to TB Gold? Do you by chance have a chrony to test it? If not maybe even the free app to get some general ideas about the differences in speed? Out of curiosity....how much was it?


----------



## matt1019

Havent tested it yet. It was only $6 for 6'.


----------



## mountain joe

I use the "Golds Gym" green from Wal-Mart. I have not used the thera-gold however so I cannot compare. I'm shooting glass marbles using tapered from 1" to 3/4" double bands at about 7.5" between pouch and fork @ 30" draw clocking between 155-160

F/S according to ChronoDirect app on Android. I am happy with the bands. They seem to be a high quality product.


----------



## crapshot

i heard the golds gym green is about the same as thera band silver


----------



## Urban Fisher

mountain joe said:


> I use the "Golds Gym" green from Wal-Mart. I have not used the thera-gold however so I cannot compare. I'm shooting glass marbles using tapered from 1" to 3/4" double bands at about 7.5" between pouch and fork @ 30" draw clocking between 155-160
> 
> F/S according to ChronoDirect app on Android. I am happy with the bands. They seem to be a high quality product.


Thanks MJ...that's great info! Well I have the TB Gold but not the Gold's Gym stuff...if we only lived closer to each other!!!...LOL!!

Well I too used the ChronoDirect app on my ss with TB Gold straight cut 3/4". DRiley sent me the band set and from what I recall (I didn't actually measure them myself) I think he cut them at 8" with about a 7" active length on my ss. With my test on the app, I was getting about 165-175 fps with 1/4" steel shot.


----------



## NaturalFork

I am using it right now. Made a post about it a few weeks ago. They work well. Thera silver thickness.


----------



## fsimpson

some more info in this tread ---i like it . its cheap and available . if you need more power double it .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32725-walmart-green/


----------



## D.Nelson

It is basically Theraband Silver from what I have read. I liked it.


----------



## Urban Fisher

Thanks for the info guys! As fsimpson stated...its cheap and available! Reason I am interested in it is that I'm building a couple of slingshots for my son and his friends (around 13). I know they are going to break thier bands eventually and will be always hitting me up for more. I don't mind, but my supplies and funds can be limited too! I can see them having a hard time ordering TB Gold online when thier parents may not agree with the purchase. But...if they know they can go to WalMart and for less than $10.00 get them a good supply of band making material...then all the better!!


----------



## NaturalFork

I order a lot online. But there is nothing better than being able to get something you need WHEN YOU NEED IT. Therefore ... I shoot a lot of walmart\target\kmart rubber. It shoots ok for me.

Growing up .. I LOVED shooting slingshots ... LOVED IT. However when my tubes would break on my Saunders Falcon I would be devastated. Getting replacement bands is and was expensive and cumbersome.

However these days rubber is cheap .. and with some simple tools anyone can make bands CHEAP.


----------



## flippinfool

Just finishing up a pack of the green. Works good for target shooting. Got to get me some more this weekend.


----------



## kwinpr

I think I will be making a trip to Wal-Mart


----------



## kwinpr

Sorry...accidental double post.


----------



## namazu

I just bought some to trie im new to cutting my as this will be my first attempt. I plan on making 3/4 in straight cut . looking to make single and double for 3/8 and 7/16 steel. Maybeill penetrate that pigeon kevlar feathers.


----------



## D.Nelson

I'm using a 1 1/4 to 1 inch slight taper. Sends .38 lead flying through soup cans. Hopefully I'll get out hunting tonight.


----------



## LucasDay

I have had this question and felt I could not get a definitive answer on the subject as those that had used it had not used it with first hand knowledge of theraband gold and thus could not give a comparison. So last night I bought a 6 foot golds gym olive green band. I shoot only 4.5 steel and have cut many bands from theraband blue, black, silver, and gold. When I cut my gold bands I found that 1/4 inc tapered to little better then 1/8th would send them screaming in and out of a pop can left standing. The bands would last about little better then 100 shots most times. My leather would be from an old deer skin work glove cut 1 1/4 inch long by 1/4 and the band would be 7 1/2 pouch to fork. The other colors were fast bands but I never felt they had consistent placement of ammo " to fast" they could curve if not centered just right in pouch. I have found speed is not your friend when your trying to lay down a good group. 
So now with the golds gym green heavy band. Last night I cut one 10 inch piece off and did 1/4 straight cuts with the same pouches I had shot with theraband gold. I did not want to taper yet to get a base line. I tied them up 8 inch from pouch to fork. My first impression was that the bands felt slick and less supple then tb. It was dark out so I was shooting about 35 feet at a beer can. The bb's were going clean in and out of the can. All bb's were grouping well and the first band lasted about 30 mins maybe 125/150 shots. My sec band lasted a bit longer and shot well. 
When I had tied up silver tb they did not impress me at all. Out of all the tb I had made bands from silver was my least favored. It did not give much notice on band failure, it would just snap anywhere it felt like. Maybe I had a bad band of silver to start with. To me the golds gym bands felt closer to gold. Given I have only shot smaller bands I don't feel to much resistance outside of going from blue to gold. 
For me I think I'm going to stick with the golds gym bands from here on out. For the simple fact I can pick them up at any Walmart and they meet my needs. For the price they rock. I think I should be able to get 60 bb shooter bands from one 6 foot band that cost me 8$.


----------



## LucasDay

Here are some pictures of using the golds gym green. The picture in the shop is my lane I use to shot from inside to outside. Have some cans in front of the blue car. Had to put a sleeping bag on my wife's summer car just in case. Still loving the new bands. Just tied one up to 7 inc for to pouch. 2nd tonight


----------



## nune

I use gold's gym green and theraband gold I have taken game with both. I cut both 1" straight cut. I feel like the green has a little more zip to it


----------



## namazu

Since i first read this thread i went and bought some golds green rubber . I cut 3/4 in. Straight at 101/2 in long and made double band set out of them night before last so far they are showing alot of promise. Will do more shootimg this weekend.


----------



## namazu

I like that you go localy to buy this rubber.


----------



## namazu

So far the golds heavy green are awesome .I made some one inch straight cut too and im using my new seal sniper frame with the 3/4 doubled straight cut about 10 inches from fork to pouch . using 7/16 steel balls seems perfect 3/8 steel is too light . Great with marbles too . the 1 
1 in. Straightcut launch 1/2 in steel well and 7/16 steel too . 5/8 marbles are good with rthis set. I love this stuff and its easy to find.


----------



## LucasDay

Ok, 
So I wish I had done a bit more testing before I gave the claim that these bands were comparable to Thera band. In the past month I have used up one 6 foot band in many diff band size. I had only used 177 steel before and started using 1/4 steel and glass marbles trying to make this material work for me thinking I was over powering the 177. The short of it is this stuff sucks for ammo placement or altogether I have lost my ability to shot a can out past 33 feet with any size of steel or glass. It worked great in close quarters but once I was out doors on the trails I came to see it was not working for me. If your in your shop hanging cans from the rafters drinking a couple beers it works well. Once your out on the range you decide. I just ordered more black and gold therabands. Sorry if I waisted anyone's time or money with my claim. I had just not used it much beyond 20/30 feet as I have been on call for work for the past couple months. Now that I have handed off the pager I came to this realization. Thanks


----------



## fsimpson

have you tried making the bands wider , radically tapering them ( say 1`` at the fork to `1/2 at the pouch ) or doubling them ?

no--`green` is not as fast as` gold ` , but its not that bad either . my chrono testing showed gold was only 10 or 15

fps faster than green at 31 inch draw with 8in active 1`` wide bands . i`m not a physicist by any means

but i think it does not matter what you use to achieve velocity ( say 200 fps with office bands or 200fps with thera band gold ) once it leaves the pouch the down range ballistics and accuracy

will be the same ---- i still believe `walmart green or red `

is a excellent utility banding material for general use .............good luck with it ..... frank


----------



## namazu

Ive been using it and having decent results . Im shooting 3/4 in. Straight cut and 1in. straight cut doubled and 11 inches to 10 1/2 from fork to pouch . Distance to target has been at 25 to 40 feet. No chrony testing i havnt one.


----------



## namazu

I like it as an available alternative to locating tbg.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

I bought some last week because I ran out of TBG and I went through four band-sets. The green kept tearing on me. It is decent for target shooting but after 100- 150 shots the bands developed little rips.


----------



## namazu

Im finding the same problem with it ripping it seems to last a little longer when doubled. I guess it is better than nothing when yoi need rubber in a pinch.


----------



## fsimpson

are you cutting them real short or using rough scissors ?? at about 8 inches long and 1 inch wide and 32 inch pull

mine seem to be hanging in pretty good . are the little tears on the pouch end or fork end ?? i`ve been using cotton twine

to attach the pouches .... being thin and possibly lower quality i don`t think you can stretch the stuff as far repeated as

thera band -------


----------



## namazu

I use cotton twine on mine and ive cut both 3/4 and 1in. Strait cuts ive tried 1in. staight cut in a single that shot real well just didnt last long . Im new to cutting my own bands and i use a role cutter . Im not expirianced enough to do tapers yet. But for the ammo im using they perform very well. Band length is cut at 11 1/2 inches


----------



## fsimpson

maybe your long bands are beating themselves up like in this video -------just a thought ..............

are you shooting butterfly or semi -butterfly...........??

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-114-slo-mo-releases-and-band-congestion/


----------



## namazu

Im shooting 3/4 or semi butterfly. My draw lenght is 42 inches. Im using these bands on my scouts and p.p. Hathcock and seal sniper. Scouts are shot o.t.t and my pocket predators are shot t.t.f.


----------



## namazu

Wow i never knew there was a differance between the two.


----------



## calinb

Here's another Chrony data point for Gold's Gym Green:

single bands

1.25" x 0.875" taper x 6.5" active length

33" draw

3/8" steel

185 fps @ on cool day (~50 to 55 F)

Very consistent and works great for target shooting!


----------



## namazu

Well this june it will be a year since I've start using slingshots. So far I've been using the green bands with very good affect . Fr simpson I think told me about cutting them using a 1in. To 3/4 in taper . I made some doubled 12 in. Long pouch to fork. They are a phenom with 1/2 in steel , 7/16 steel , and standard marbles. Thanks guys I pretty much just use the green now.


----------



## James Haury

Urban Fisher said:


> This is new to me. I didn't know they sold such a thing. Have you compared it to TB Gold? Do you by chance have a chrony to test it? If not maybe even the free app to get some general ideas about the differences in speed? Out of curiosity....how much was it?


I have to try it.


----------



## calinb

calinb said:


> Here's another Chrony data point for Gold's Gym Green:
> 
> single bands
> 
> 1.25" x 0.875" taper x 6.5" active length
> 
> 33" draw
> 
> 3/8" steel
> 
> 185 fps @ on cool day (~50 to 55 F)
> 
> Very consistent and works great for target shooting!


Correction: I meant to say 1.25" x 0.75" taper


----------



## namazu

At walmart about 7.60 per box us


----------

